# Haul from Ecuagenera at SF Orchid Show



## adiaphane (Jul 24, 2016)

I knew I was going to be in trouble if I went to their booth at the show. Naturally it was the first booth I went to. The possibility of a particular plant being there had me dig through the boxes with all the phragmipediums inside, but I didn't see it. The particular one I held my breath for. I did find two others I wanted: a schlimii and popowii. Definitely no kovachii. I went to pay, but they were taking cash only, so I asked Ivan to hold the plants for me.

I visited other stalls, bought a couple of cattleyas, a sedirea japonica (they're so little and cute!), and a Paph. Fanaticum in sheath. After going to the atm, I went back to Eucagenera to pay. Ivan look at my purchase and says, "You know I have a kovachii. Only brought one." He dug through the boxes where the cattleyas were kept, fished it out from the bottom and handed it to me. "For this I'll take Paypal."

I tried to walk away, but I have a weak will. It did not take Ivan much to convince me. 

There is a sheath in the biggest growth of the plant, but it has yellowed. I can hardly wait until this blooms.


----------



## Markhamite (Jul 24, 2016)

Congrats! Nice haul. I learned to not take any cash or cards with me to shows or else the same thing happens to me.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 24, 2016)

I was only going to buy two little plants at the sepos show and I ended up buying an andreetae and schlimii from ecuagenera and then all of those corybas


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 24, 2016)

Addicted!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2016)

Nice haul. My motto is, "buy when you want/can; you never know if you'll see the plants again."


----------



## Justin (Jul 25, 2016)

Very nice. Kovavhii likes it WET at the roots.


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 25, 2016)

Awesome haul!


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 25, 2016)

Wet, got it. Thanks! I've been reading through the archives and scouring for culture tips. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------

